
Holm–Bonferroni method - mojoe
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holm%E2%80%93Bonferroni_method
======
mojoe
This method is one of the ways statisticians combat the problem of multiple
comparisons. Misapprehensions about multiple comparisons
([https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiple_comparisons_problem](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiple_comparisons_problem))
have been coming up fairly frequently in the news, so I wanted to point this
out. Conceptually I think this is a pretty powerful tool to have in your
mental tool box.

